# New Demigods



## Beefermatic (54 minutes ago)

So in my campaign I have a floating nation of technologically advanced gods known as Shinkokku who rule over a continent of humans below called Shinto. These gods (called the Demigods in campaign) also have intermediaries called The Casted who are between god and human, I decided to expand upon this a bit more however and thought a series of human nations with various religions and cultures made a lot of sense.  Though these mortals all worship the gods above, they also would have demigods on the surface they either fear or love who their cultures have a strong connection too.

These Demigods are called the Prefects. They rule as the military leaders of the Casted forces upon the surface and also as the heads of various religious institutions and ultimately as God kings, unconcerned with the daily affairs of men, leaving such things to mortal royalty, and more concerned with the ultimate long term governance of a particular chunk of land, and with combating and defeating the ever present ghoma threat.

As such I've made a lot of new demigods. They're just concepts right now, but I'll add what I have and I still need to make about 10 more but I'll start with this. Let me know what you think and I'll start making stats. Thanks!

(Side note I got the idea for this off of an interesting series of AI art I saw where someone had made various nations in the world into supervillains, I liked it so much it inspired this. )

Demigods of Shinto

Farsors: LE colors Blue and Red. God of War and Greed. Prefect of the Farsoras Prefecture
Skull headed dapper dressed gentleman looking something like uncle Sam. Uses a gun and a bowie knife, rules his area with a simple yet brutal method: he who has the most guns rules

Niraan: LG colors Green and White with Red accents. God of industry, ingenuity and assymetical warfare. Prefect of the Esfahn Prefecture.
Looks like a man in full white power armor, no skin can be seen, eyes green, uses high tech yet rugged weaponry and fights much like Genos from OPM. Can make all sorts of Doomsday level devices from seemingly junk. Rules his area as a religious center. His churches are free thinking and free spirited.

Kian: CE colors fire orange and blue. God of destruction and survival. Prefect of Kikuran Prefecture
Appears as a massive flesh golem with a constant explosion behind its skull like head. A terrifying giant. Has the energy of a AoT Titan. No churches, his people fear him, but are survivors.

Peruun: NG colors glowing red and glowing blue. God of Lightning and snow. Prefect of the Swen Prefecture
Looks basically like giga chad Thor. Uses no weapons other than his fists. Incredibly strong. His people love him and his churches basically teach people to not be assholes and stand up for what is right.

Graven: CN colors dark dark blue and purple. God of warriors and rogues. Prefect of of Scossand Prefecture.
A chivalrous and we'll dressed man with hair made of storm clouds and blue skin. His eyes glow yellow. He uses a rapier. His churches teach the intricacies of war and deception. Theft is common in his prefect as if one isn't strong enough to keep what they own or get it back, they don't deserve it. Clerics have levels of rogue generally.

Sherra: LE colors burnt orange and white. God of Stoicism and Cunning. Prefect of the Pasha Prefecture.
A Tabaxi dressed in heavy furs of great quality. Sherra is a powerful and brutal combatant who relies on strength, endurance and cunning in his affairs. His churches are places of intrigue and maneuvering and his people tend to be both unhappy and doleful yet stoic and unwavering loyal.

Jonuut: N colors ice blue and white.
God of Strength. Prefect of Ornawi Prefecture.
Jonuut is a monstrous and dangerous God of Strength. An horned ice giant by birth he only grew more powerful and more dangerous as time went on. He doesn't as much rule but terrorize his lands causing earthquakes and avalanches and his churches hold onto the oxymoronic dogma of training and honing individuals to become strong enough to defeat him.

Macran: LN colors Red and Gold.
God of War, Conquest. Prefect of the Bertoli Prefecture.
A romanesque God of War and conquest. His churches are much like gladiatorial ludi training individuals to become the greatest warriors in all the land.

Sinukse: N colors ice blue and red.
God of nature and ice. Prefect of the Frozen Lands Prefecture.
An anthropomorphic ice fox. Sinuske is a cunning and powerful keeper of the natural world. Her Prefecture is almost entirely undeveloped and most her clerics are druids. She believes in peace and solitude and violently defending those ideals.

Doiesheska: LN colors silver and red. God of cybernetics and survival. Prefect of the Aieshand Prefecture.
A crazed man who's half machine. He wields a massive hammer and has ice blue eyes. He believes in mechanization and combating thime ghoma through superior firepower and force. His people are nationalistic to the point of psychotic.

Laporte: LN colors indigo and gold. God of wealth and power. Prefect of Vharlamai Prefecture.
A mechanized man in power armor wearing a three pointed hat and using a modern style assault rifle with a scope. His people are very cultured and well educated, they enjoy a technological advantage and beautiful art and architecture. His churches teach the philosophy of creating a beautiful world whether that's through art, food, wine or the accumulation of wealth. Wars are focused and quick affairs with Laporte killing the leadership of an enemy quickly and surgically.

Siloa: CE colors Red Black and Brown. God of Vice and Evil. Prefect of the Domnia Prefecture.
A buff man seemingly human with tattoos of roses all up and down his arms. His arms and joints are mechanized. Two back panels on his back hide massive weapons a chain gun and a massive laser cannon. He is wholly evil and only cares for his people as a moderately healthy society can keep giving him more. His churches are more like cartels with the clerics entirely evil. They put on catholic like services and keep the population in hope however.

Garam: LN colors Blue. God of mind and magic. Prefect of Azulla Prefecture.
A blue goblin with sharply pointed ears and glowing eyes. He is tall for a goblin being at eye level with most humans. He is neutral and rules his people fairly. His churches are schools where the gifted are taught to harness their powers and the ungifted are taught powers through study.

Queen Anme: LG colors platnum and purple. God of rulership. Prefect of the Garland Prefecture.
A seemingly human woman of about 70 to 80 years old with purple eyes and white hair. She is statuesque and moves, speaks, and rules with dignity. She is powerful and her subjects adore her. Her church is one of loyalty and obedience.

King Waless: LE colors Red and silver. God of War. Prefect of the Garland Prefecture.
A seemingly human man of 70 to 80 years old. Seems undead perhaps. Unnaturally muscular and is always seen covered in blood. King of Garland, Waless is the God of War and also punishment in Garland. He solidifies Anmes rule and as the people love her they fear him.

Daneska: N colors aqua blue. God of the Ocean. Prefect of the Danesha Prefecture. A mermaid woman always flanked by barracudas or sharks she is a fickle Goddess quick to anger and quicker to punish. She is loved by her people as she is the bringer of bountiful food and calm seas but they are also weary of her as she is also th Goddess of tidal waves and starvation. Her churches are tribal in nature and more shamanic than formal.

Poldeck: CG colors silver and fire red. God of Dragons. Prefect of the Dobrov Prefecture.
A half silver half white dragon of enormous power. Poldeck was once a mortal lizardfolk but became something much more via reincarnation. He is a loyal and just ruler but has moments of betrayal. His subjects understand his moods and do their best to please him. His churches look more like fortresses than churches and his clergy are made of paladins and platinum knights.

Dullahan: NE colors black and white. God of Undeath and Vampires. Prefect of the Voloditare Prefecture.
A joker like vampire with a pair of bat like wings on his back. Dullahan brings his subjects back from the dead to continue to serve him long after life has left their bodies. As such the people have adopted a philosophy of seeing undeath as a transition to their true state with life being a limited larval stage they'll quickly shed. His churches are filled with antipaladins, blackguards, and evil clerics all or more of which are undead already.

Oshura: NG colors teal and gold. God of Life and Power. Prefect of the Malawaisha Prefecture.
A beautiful black woman of incredible power. Oshura holds a scepter of power and is always flanked by a teal and gold ravid. Her hair moves in al directions as in constantly underwater. She is a Goddess of life and power but is mainly known for her successful conquests against Dullahan and the Ghoma. She is revered far and wide and is worshipped all throughout Shinto, her churches, places of healing and safety can be found all throughout the land.

Geren: CE colors Green and gold. God of wealth and corruption. Prefect of the Alega Prefecture.
A wicked leprechaun. Geren gained his power through the accumulation and consumption of gold. Eventually he became a God, a fickle, evil, spiteful and mean-spirited God fond of torturing and tricking his subjects. His churches are filled with mainly fey who share his love of brutally torturing his population. He is however quite kind to those who despite his wicked ways make it to the highest echelons of society.

Echel: NG colors Grayish black. God of Stone and Strength. Prefect of the Anderes Prefecture.
A massive stone giant as large as a mountain. Echel is a slow to act and slow to anger God who takes only decisive action. He listens more than anything. He is powerful, ponderous, and intelligent. His churches are colorful events filled with dancing, lavish decorations and flavorful foods. Echel enjoys seeing his people happy and their happiness makes him bestow more happiness and good tidings upon them.


----------

